# Cleaning boots before climbing?



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

hvactec82 said:


> Has anybody seen any products or have any suggestions on cleaning your boots before climbing a ladder? Not sure how to respond when topic was brought up at last safety meeting. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


Well, what are they dirty with?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those boot scrubber things. 

No mud on the ladder!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if the ladder is in a ditch, no. if the ladder is anywhere else, probably.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

this concern really exists? safety people are hilarious. how about this, if your boots are so covered in chit that you can't walk straight, knock em off. and if they're so slick from oil that you can't climb a ladder, don't climb a ladder.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> this concern really exists? safety people are hilarious. how about this, if your boots are so covered in chit that you can't walk straight, knock em off. and if they're so slick from oil that you can't climb a ladder, don't climb a ladder.


So what you're proposing is to use common sense? No way in hell is that an option.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use the bottom rung of the ladder. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I use the bottom rung of the ladder. :laughing:


brilliant! you just put a dozen safety guys out of a job


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> brilliant! you just put a dozen safety guys out of a job


It's what I do. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I use the bottom rung of the ladder. :laughing:


Is that safe?:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

hvactec82 said:


> Has anybody seen any products or have any suggestions on cleaning your boots before climbing a ladder? Not sure how to respond when topic was brought up at last safety meeting. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


A brush,a rag and some boot oil.:thumbsup:

Welcome to ET enjoy the ride..:thumbup:


----------



## hvactec82 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the quick responses? I also appreciate the welcome. As far as what's being cleaned off the boots, mud,snow,slippery material, etc. In response to using the bottom step of the ladder, I'm not sure that is the safest way to teach. I was just curious if anyone had seen or used anything in the field that I haven't seen yet. Thanks again


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use a wire brush if they're real bad, but only before I get in the truck. Climbing a ladder? I think that's what the heel is for.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

hvactec82 said:


> In response to using the bottom step of the ladder, I'm not sure that is the safest way to teach.


I guess I'm not a primadonna that wants a boot cleaner at the bottom of every ladder then.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I guess I'm not a primadonna that wants a boot cleaner at the bottom of every ladder then.


On another note if you need to "teach" your guys how to clean their boots before climbing a ladder then your guys are stupid and your job is a joke


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> On another note if you need to "teach" your guys how to clean their boots before climbing a ladder then your guys are stupid and your job is a joke


Have you ever had to teach the guys to look at the bottoms of their boots?
Amazing how often I see carpet tacks, nails, ect.. Nothing better then a non-EH rated boot nice and grounded..


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Have you ever had to teach the guys to look at the bottoms of their boots?
> Amazing how often I see carpet tacks, nails, ect.. Nothing better then a non-EH rated boot nice and grounded..


I understand that for sure but that and the ladder issue are apples and oranges. Bottom line- mind yer boots


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I understand that for sure but that and the ladder issue are apples and oranges. Bottom line- mind yer boots


I have one of these at the house. I also had one in my truck for days I was working in the mud and steam pits. A couple of our linemen put them on their bucket trucks after I told them I've seen them on tractor trailers..


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Buy a pair of logger boots. Heal is tall for locking into ladder rungs. If your worried about poo on the ladder rungs use the painter ladder


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Mud removal tool...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The only time I really see a genuine need to clean my boots is if I'm in a chemical plant and I step in something that may eat the office floor :laughing: and after a sewage spill.


----------



## LowZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I have one of these at the house. I also had one in my truck for days I was working in the mud and steam pits. A couple of our linemen put them on their bucket trucks after I told them I've seen them on tractor trailers..


 
I love this thing. Put one near the back door of my house to clean my boots when I get home. Sick and tired of the wife yelling at me for trackin in dirt.

As far as cleaning my boots on the work site, I;ve never given that too much thought but I would say a wire brush would be best. What about making ladders where the first step can clean your boots? Would the safety people like that?


----------



## jman814 (Sep 28, 2011)

LowZ said:


> I love this thing. Put one near the back door of my house to clean my boots when I get home. Sick and tired of the wife yelling at me for trackin in dirt.


Dang....and to think i could have avoided the divorce if i had just cleaned my boots at the end of the day....would have been a hell of a lot cheaper!:laughing:


----------



## hvactec82 (May 9, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> I have one of these at the house. I also had one in my truck for days I was working in the mud and steam pits. A couple of our linemen put them on their bucket trucks after I told them I've seen them on tractor trailers..




Thanks wirenut and others with the positive useful information. I will check into those boot scrubbers. I wasn't aware there was a portable one available. I will continue searching the web. Thanks again!


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

Just do NOT clean your boots while driving your van! We've seen....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Anything less is for trunk slamming hacks.


----------



## hvactec82 (May 9, 2013)

Just thought I would share what I found on my web search www.treadsafegroup.com Just what I was looking for! Got a couple on the way. Thanks again for your guys help.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Money well spent I'm sure


----------

